# A Tale Of Lonely Whispers (Renamed)(Closed)



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2020)

Formerly: "I May Try Running A PF2 Solo Game" 

My last two attempts at running a game were aborted under inclement circumstances - and the World is now on lockdown, so circumstances have hardly improved - but I have the itch to try something again. I was thinking with experimenting with a different dynamic though - just having one player - because it leaves you just waiting for one person, and because I like the idea of character driven stories - and that may be easier if you have only one person to worry about. Depending on how the game went maybe the game could be opened up to more people once we got into a groove and circumstances encouraged it. But also with one person there are fewer people to disappoint if I decide I need to pull the plug again.

I am of mixed mind on whether to suggest starting at level 2 or level 5. Level 5 would certainly be "safer" for the PC if things were run in the standard way. But ideally this sort of game will have "setbacks" caused by failure rather than immediate death. So maybe level 2, a more pedestrian starting place.

In any case - if anyone would like to submit character ideas with some background that can be chewed on I can see if something gives me some inspiration for where we could place and take a story. The ideal scenario would be that I pick a character within the next day or two and then can get to playing pretty much immediately.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 26, 2020)

The setting would, of course, be the Inner Sea, in case that was not clear. I would consider a game placed anywhere a player wants. In fact I had an idea to draw up a higher level "prologue" character that we could begin play with immediately while the selected player put together their sheet but what sort of character should be in a prologue, and what they should be doing, still kinda depends of the context of where the game starts and the backstory the PC has unless I make it something reasonably generic.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems legit, I'd be interested, but would you consider running with the dual-class variant (basically Gestalt) as a way to even things out for the solo character? If you don't have the Gamemastery guide, the rules are in the official SRD site, here.






						Building a Dual-Class Character - Rules - Archives of Nethys: Pathfinder 2nd Edition Database
					

When building a dual-class character, the primary changes to the character creation process are fairly straightforward. Choose and implement your character’s ancestry and background as normal. Then, when you get to the step of choosing a class, select two classes and add everything from each...



					2e.aonprd.com
				




That said, I'd definitely go for a 2nd level character under those rules. Gives you just enough of a start to dip your toes into an archetype without being too rediculously powerful.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2020)

I would consider it I suppose. I like level 2 as a starting point precisely because it gives characters a chance to have a dedication they might want from the get-go (the fact that it makes character slightly less squishy also helps).


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok, let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 27, 2020)

What do you think of a razortooth goblin rogue(thief) / sorcerer(fey bloodline) with the street urchin background?

Basically just an orphaned goblin kid who turned to a life of crime and petty tricks to get along until he was 'discovered' by a member of the Pathfinder society and given a new lease on life?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2020)

I can get behind that class combo, but ideally I need a character background that is meatier than that. Something I can base at least a couple of story hooks on. Which way would you hope I would take your character being a goblin though? Would you want prejudice to be played up - or for your ancestry to be mostly unremarked on?


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 27, 2020)

I think prejudice should definitely be a part of his backstory and something that he has to ocercome, not just from normal people but at least partially from his own people. I'd love to give him some distinctive fey-like features. 

That said, this is just the basic character idea and I'm working on the build and backstory now.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Apr 28, 2020)

by solo, do you mean 1gmx1player? Or just 1person total, driven entirely by random chance?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2020)

1 DM x 1 Player . I would probably try playing myself again but unless you have a good random generator it is just not very satisfying when you "know" everything that is coming.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 30, 2020)

I haven't forgotten about this. Just trying to find a time when I can sit down and dedicate some real effort into finishing out my character concept. 3 kids in the house and no school to send them off to atm.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 30, 2020)

I admit I was getting a little nonplussed by the delay but I can understand that. I do not have kids but if I did (and I wish I did) I am pretty sure I would would have ever tried to run a game at all.

I changed the thread title to closed to show I am not recruiting anyone else.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 30, 2020)

*Nik the Prik*

If the name is a problem, I'll come up with something else. Kinda seemed what a goblin would name himself. Especially if he'd been called that a lot for his many pranks.


----------



## Kaodi (May 1, 2020)

I think the name is a bridge too far for me, yes.

Anyway I am not sure how you got ability modifiers that add up to 10. Usually they add up to 9, or 8 if you use voluntary flaws. I think Dex and Con might both be two higher than they should be (they say 14 instead of 12) judging by how you would assign boosts to get 18 and 16 in your main stats.

Are you still working on writing the background?


----------



## gargoyleking (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, haven't writen a word yet, but trying to work details out in my head. Essentially, he grew up as an orphan in Absolom, he tended to get into a lot of trouble between thieving, scrounging in refuse and playing tricks on people. Then he caught the attention of the Pathfinder Society who saw his potential and recruited him.

As for the ability mods, you get a key ability boost from each class so that's probably the discrepancy you were noticing.


----------



## gargoyleking (May 16, 2020)

Sorry, I've just found lately that I just fon't have the energy to work through several of my projects. If you can find someone else to run then go for it.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2020)

Okay. Will do.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 1, 2020)

This is open again?


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 1, 2020)

Technically yes, I suppose. I kinda lost the itch though so I may have to love the background you provide in order to want to actual give it a shot.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 4, 2020)

No worries, then.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2020)

Did you not have any well thought out, interesting character ideas, that you have been playing with recently?


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 16, 2020)

Or even a locale you would be interested in as a backdrop? I am back on one of my "make lots of characters" phases and have had one of those moments where I do not think trying to make a campaign just for myself would be very enjoyable and that is usually when I start thinking about trying to start a game on here. I would not say I quite have the "itch" back but it is a bit "itch adjacent" .

(Or any other interested players for that matter?)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 18, 2020)

It sounded like you'd lost interest, so I didn't know how high the bar was going to be. I didn't want to go through all that work and then be "Nah." I like making characters, but it takes me a long time usually (I spent all day last Saturday making a character for a PF1 Rise of the Runelords game. Literally all day.) So that's a lot of work for me to go through.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 23, 2020)

PF1 certainly has a raft of open ended options that can slow down the creation process.

I feel like I need a hook from a player to start thinking about what I want to build. Like, the idea right now is to have the 2nd level PC and a 1st or 2nd level DMPC to act as their companion (one who is likely a bit suboptimal so as not to overshadow the player). But without an idea of what the character, location, or background might be I do not even know what would be a good complement. 

I have played with a couple of ideas a bit in my mind like, "What if the game started with the PC as a prisoner, Elder Scrolls style?"or "What if the initial 'questgiver' is an imprisoned dwarven smith?" But without a location or some context of a light character backstory that is pretty thin idea and not necessarily compatible with what a player would most like to do in the Inner Sea. 

At my most itchy I even considered drawing up some characters myself and being like, "Pick one of these if you are having trouble," and we could then negotiate on the details of the story but few people play this game to roll as someone else's character idea unless you are doing something really different like Jason Bulmahn is with the campaign he is designing outside of work.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 23, 2020)

I made up a quick example character. The background is not quite as fancy as in depth as I might have liked, and I only have his build right now, not a character sheet. But it would work, I think, either as a PC or as the supporting character.


The Sample Prisoner, Heselem Alpur
male half-elf prisoner flurry ranger 2, neutral
str 16 dex 16 con 12 int 10 wis 14 cha 10
feats
ancestral - nimble elf
background - experienced smuggler
class - hunted shot, monk dedication
skill - hefty hauler
skills
trained - athletics, deception, intimidate, medicine, nature, performance, stealth, survival, underworld lore

Heselem never knew his father, a roguish elven bandit, who seduced his naive young mother one stormy night in the Drumish countryside. He was never quite allowed to forget this fact, not by his mother, who laboured for many years under the belief that her handsome beau would return for her. Nor by his distraught grandparents who had gained a sternness they had not possessed when raising their daughter. They all loved him in their own way, of course. But it made for many an uncomfortable dinner conversation as he matured.

A scandalous origin also did not endear him much with the local clergy of Kalistrade. And so, perhaps unsurprisingly, Heselem found himself pushed into stereotypically "elfish" pursuits: hunting, outdoorsmanship, and the like. And while he was mostly law-abiding man occasionally he found himself skirting certain laws against poaching and other bureaucratic distinctions. His skill was appreciated by his neighbours though and they mostly left him alone. Until the day when he fell afoul in his hunt with a small company of Mercenary League soldiers who had been tracking the same prey.

His crime had not been great, but the vindictive captain of the company pulled some strings and Heselem was imprisoned on trumped up charges. The sentence was to be fourteen years, including hard labour. And time certainly seemed to drag on forever. Heselem became hardened and all too well acquainted with his fellow prisoners. Fighting was a fact of life, and in the absence any of his old trusted weapons he had to learn to be effective with his fists.

At some point the half-elven Alspur was deemed to be more trouble than he was worth and was transferred to a dungeon where he seemed to have afterward been forgotten. Heselem continued his physical training to pass the time, but his health was just beginning to fade. And then about seven years into his sentence, quite suddenly everything changed.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a more full write sheet for that example character:




Spoiler: Name



Name: Heselem Alpur
Ancestry/Heritage: Half-Elf
Background: Prisoner
Class/Level: Ranger 2
Size: Medium 
Alignment: Neutral 
Traits: Humanoid, Human, Elf, Ranger, Monk
Deity: None

```
Ability  Score Mod
STR        16   +3
DEX        16   +3
CON        12   +1
INT        10   +0
WIS        14   +2
CHA        10   +0
```

AC: 17 = 10 + 3 Dex + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Shield: +0, 0 Hardness, HP 0/0, BT

Fort: +7 = + 1 Con + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Ref:  +9 = + 3 Dex + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Will: +6 = + 2 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Notes:

Hit Points: 30
Resistances/Immunites: 

Perception: +8 = + 2 Wis + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Senses: Low-light Vision

Class DC: 17 = 10 + 3 Key + 4 Prof + 0 Item 

Speed: 30' 
Movement Types/Notes:



Spoiler: Strikes



Melee Strikes
Fist +7 = + 3 Str + 4 Prof + Item, Damage 1d6 B + 3 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Finesse, Nonlethal, Unarmed
Weapon +0 = + 0 Str + 0 Prof + Item, Damage 0d0 B/P/S + 0 Str + 0 Spec
 - Other/Traits

Ranged Strikes
Weapon +0 = + 0 Dex + 0 Prof + Item, Damage 0d0 B/P/S + 0 Str + 0 Spec
 - Other/Traits

Weapon Proficiencies
Simple: Trained
Martial: Trained
Advanced: Untrained

Armour Proficiencies
Light: Trained
Medium: Trained
Heavy: Untrained
Unarmoured: Trained





Spoiler: Skills



Skills
	
	



```
Acrobatics    +3 = + 3 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Arcana        +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Athletics     +7 = + 3 Str + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Crafting      +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Deception     +4 = + 0 Cha + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Diplomacy     +0 = + 0 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Intimidation  +4 = + 0 Cha + 4 Prof + 0 Item
(Undrwrld) L  +4 = + 0 Int + 4 Prof + 0 Item
(Other) Lore  +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Medicine      +6 = + 2 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Nature        +6 = + 2 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Occultism     +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Performance   +4 = + 0 Cha + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Religion      +2 = + 2 Wis + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Society       +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Stealth       +7 = + 3 Dex + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Survival      +6 = + 2 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Thievery      +3 = + 3 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
```
Languages: Common, Elven





Spoiler: Feats & Abilities



Ancestry Feats/Abilities
Feat 1st: Nimble Elf
Feat 5th:

Skill Feats
Background: Experienced Smuggler
2nd: Hefty Hauler
4th:

General Feats
3rd:

Class Feats/Abilities
Feature 1st: Hunt Prey
Feature 1st: Hunter's Edge/Flurry
Feat 1st: Hunted Shot
Feat 2nd: Monk Dedication/Powerful Fist
Feature 3rd:
Feat 4th:

Bonus Feats





Spoiler: Wealth



Inventory
	
	



```
Worn                    Inv  Blk
Prison Garb
item                          L
Readied
item                          L
Other
item                          L
```
Bulk 0, Encumbered 10 = 7 + 3 Str, Maximum 15 = 12 + 3 Str
0 CP, 0 SP, 0 GP, 0 PP





Spoiler: Description



Ethnicty: Kellid
Nationality: Druma
Birthplace: Peddlegate
Age: 46
Gender/Pronouns: Male
Height: 5'11
Weight: 155 lbs.

Personality
Attitude:
Beliefs:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Catchphrases:





Spoiler: Actions



Actions/Activities
Hunt Prey > Concentrate, Ranger 
 - +2 Perception to Seek, +2 Survival to Track, ignore ranged penalties in second increment
Name >> Traits 
 - Description
Name >>> Traits 
 - Description

Free Actions/Reactions
Name <> Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description
Name < Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 26, 2020)

No other potential takers? Is PbP basically done for on these forums except for current ongoing games?


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 26, 2020)

Well no, but personally I'm not too keen on a solo game. And it would take me a lot of time to get a PF2 character ready; time I currently do not have.

I do enjoy your games, Kaodi, and if you decide to run one for a party I will probably join.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 26, 2020)

Funny you should mention that. I came close, very close, to posting a new thread  yesterday to loosely inquire if you guys wanted to get Little House In The Vast going again. I was thinking of doing a significant timeskip, maybe put you guys up to 5th level, so that you guys could actually get to the "whiz around in our ship" part sometime this century. A couple of days ago I even checked to see whether the four of you were still posting and I saw three had activity in the previous day and the other a week or two earlier.

I think the thing that stopped me is that I have lost much of my familiarity with Starfinder and have the vague idea it might be better to stick to Pathfinder 2. That puts me in a bit of a bind because I am not that enarmoured with the thin idea of a plot I had for Frequent Bathing Required and we had hardly started that game to begin with. There was only my initial post and one from gargoyleking compared to LHitV's 280+ posts. Of course with a timeskip I would have to come up with a new plot, but it would be for a more significant game.

Edit: I guess for what it is worth everybody but Charwoman Gene is still active in the other game though KN is obviously out of commission for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm up for either, but not the next two weeks. Very limited access to internet on my holiday.

After that, however, I'm down if you are!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 7, 2020)

I am back from my funeral/vacation now. Maybe a Lastwall refugee could be an interesting take on a solo character. I might have to study up on some of the changes to the Inner Sea region in PF2. There was the civil war/revolution in Cheliax. Taldor had a monarchy change. Could make the character a Pathfinder, too, and do troubleshooting or exploring.

EDIT: Also down with the prisoner idea.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, let me know if you set your mind on something.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 15, 2020)

So I got a bit of inspiration. I am thinking a fallen paladin (fighter class), Lastwall Survivor (Background). I like your prisoner idea. We could start there. Maybe his companion is a Pathfinder agent that recognizes his skill and recruits him after they escape and becomes his mentor or trainer. I don't have any preference for where the story takes place. Wherever interests you. And the eventual Pathfinder recruiting can lead the story to anywhere in the world.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 15, 2020)

I can try to work with that I think. I will work on brainstorming some particulars.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 15, 2020)

Working on the character now.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 16, 2020)

Theodore Warsavage, Human Fighter


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2020)

Okay - so I have a rough idea and you can tell me how compatible this is with what you were thinking: After the fall of Lastwall you ( Theodore, who you managed to post just as I was starting to write this,  ) fled south along Lake Encarthan, first through Nirmathas, then through Molthune. However, a few days from the border with Druma an overzealous recruiter for the Molthuni military tried to press Theodore into service. But the traumatized former paladin forcefully refused and ended up being imprisoned. During his time in the cells he has, unbeknownst to him, caught the eye of someone who thinks he may prove to be a useful ally. 

In the interests it keep the specifics a very mild "surprise" I do not want to describe that character quite yet. But the question then becomes whether we start play in the cells or whether I just describe the escape sequence and then decision time comes when you "exit the grate" so to speak.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2020)

I am having some problems loading your character sheet. If you could just write up your character choices like the short and dirty version I did for the character above then I can slot them all into the longer one myself.

The Sample Prisoner, Heselem Alpur
male half-elf prisoner flurry ranger 2, neutral
str 16 dex 16 con 12 int 10 wis 14 cha 10
feats
ancestral - nimble elf
background - experienced smuggler
class - hunted shot, monk dedication
skill - hefty hauler
skills
trained - athletics, deception, intimidate, medicine, nature, performance, stealth, survival, underworld lore


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 17, 2020)

Theodore Warsavage
Male human fighter 2, lawful neutral
str 18 dex 14 con 14 int 10 wis 10 cha 12
Feats
ancestral - Versatile Heritage (Assurance: Athletics); Natural Ambition (Sudden Charge)
background - Battle Medicine
class - shield block, power attack, brutish shove, sudden charge
skill - Battle Medicine, Titan Wrestler
skills
trained - athletics, intimidation, lore (undead), medicine, religion, stealth

I'm good starting at either point, whatever is easier or more interesting for you. I'm assuming I'll need to dump his gear/silver and start with the clothes on his back and his fists.

The link was just to a pdf in google drive. I'll try a direct link to MythWeavers, and maybe upload the pdf file.

Theodore Warsavage


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2020)

Okay - thanks. Might be a couple days before I am quite ready to go. I am not going to be Home for most of today. But I look forward to getting started.

Becoming a follower of Gorum is a bit odd with being lawful neutral. In 2e he only allows CN and CE, though in 1e he allowed N and CG as well. This is definitely going to be a no-gear start in any case though, ; ) .

I need to come up with a passable name for the campaign too. Nothing complicated, but maybe a bit of a riff on TES. I will keep thinking - though suggestions are welcome.





Spoiler: The Fallen



Name: Theodore Warsavage
Ancestry/Heritage: Versatile Human
Background: Lastwall Survivor
Class/Level: Fighter 2
Size: Medium 
Alignment: Lawful Neutral  
Traits: Human, Humanoid, Lawful, Fighter
Deity: Formerly Iomedae

```
Ability  Score Mod
STR        18   +4
DEX        14   +2
CON        14   +2
INT        10   +0
WIS        10   +0
CHA        12   +1
```

AC: 16 = 10 + 2 Dex + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Shield: +0, 0 Hardness, HP 0/0, BT

Fort: +8 = + 2 Con + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Ref:  +8 = + 2 Dex + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Will: +4 = + 0 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Notes:

Hit Points: 32
Resistances/Immunites: 

Perception: +6 = + 0 Wis + 6 Prof + 0 Item
Senses:

Class DC: 18 = 10 + 4 Key + 4 Prof + 0 Item 

Speed: 25' 
Movement Types/Notes:



Spoiler: Strikes



Melee Strikes
Fist +10 = + 4 Str + 6 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 B + 4 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Finesse, Nonlethal, Unarmed
Weapon +0 = + 0 Str + 0 Prof + Item, Damage 0d0 B/P/S + 0 Str + 0 Spec
 - Other/Traits

Ranged Strikes
Weapon +0 = + 0 Dex + 0 Prof + Item, Damage 0d0 B/P/S + 0 Str + 0 Spec
 - Other/Traits

Weapon Proficiencies
Simple: Expert
Martial: Expert
Advanced: Trained
Unarmed: Expert

Armour Proficiencies
Light: Trained
Medium: Trained
Heavy: Trained
Unarmoured: Trained





Spoiler: Skills



Skills
	
	



```
Acrobatics    +2 = + 2 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Arcana        +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Athletics     +8 = + 4 Str + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Crafting      +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Deception     +1 = + 1 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Diplomacy     +1 = + 1 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Intimidation  +5 = + 1 Cha + 4 Prof + 0 Item
(Undead) L    +4 = + 0 Int + 4 Prof + 0 Item
(Other) Lore  +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Medicine      +4 = + 0 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Nature        +0 = + 0 Wis + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Occultism     +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Performance   +1 = + 1 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Religion      +4 = + 0 Wis + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Society       +0 = + 0 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Stealth       +6 = + 2 Dex + 4 Prof + 0 Item
Survival      +0 = + 0 Wis + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Thievery      +2 = + 2 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
```
Languages:





Spoiler: Feats & Abilities



Ancestry Feats/Abilities
Heritage 1st: Assurance/Athletics
Feat 1st: Natural Ambition/Sudden Charge
Feat 5th:

Skill Feats
Background: Battle Medicine
2nd: Titan Wrestler
4th:

General Feats
3rd:

Class Feats/Abilities
Feature 1st: Attack of Opportunity
Feature 1st: Shield Block
Feat 1st: Power Attack
Feat 2nd: Brutish Shove
Feature 3rd:
Feat 4th:

Bonus Feats





Spoiler: Wealth



Inventory
	
	



```
Worn                    Inv  Blk
Prison Garb
item                          L
Readied
item                          L
Other
item                          L
```
Bulk 0, Encumbered 9 = 5 + 4 Str, Maximum 14 = 10 + 4 Str
0 CP, 0 SP, 0 GP, 0 PP





Spoiler: Description



Ethnicty: Taldane
Nationality:
Birthplace: 
Age: 25
Gender/Pronouns: Male
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 210

Personality
Attitude: Cynical
Beliefs:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Catchphrases:





Spoiler: Actions



Actions/Activities
Raise Shield > Traits 
 - Gain shields bonus to AC until start of your next turn.
Name >> Traits 
 - Description
Name >>> Traits 
 - Description

Free Actions/Reactions
Name <> Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description
Attack of Opportunity < 
 - A creature within reach uses manipulate, move, ranged, or leaves during a move.
 - Melee strike, disrupt on critical.
Shield Block < 
 - While you have your shield raised you would take damage from a physical attack. 
 - Prevent damage equal to shield hardness; you and shield take excess damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2020)

I think you also get one more language?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2020)

In my head I thought my intro would be a lot longer but here is the beginning of our story under the working name : A Tale Of Lonely Whispers .


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 22, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> Okay - thanks. Might be a couple days before I am quite ready to go. I am not going to be Home for most of today. But I look forward to getting started.
> 
> Becoming a follower of Gorum is a bit odd with being lawful neutral. In 2e he only allows CN and CE, though in 1e he allowed N and CG as well. This is definitely going to be a no-gear start in any case though, ; ) .
> 
> ...




Alignment restrictions are only for Paladins and Clerics, not regular folk. Any fighter would have a healthy respect for Gorum, just as any rogue, even if they're Good, might give a bit of respect to Norgerber if they're doing some thieving. I was just looking for other options for after his fall as a paladin. I looked at some stuff on Lastwall, and the two primary faiths listed before the fall were Gorum and Iomedae. I figured Gorum was a natural fallback then.

I'll remove my gear and gold from the character sheet.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 22, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> I think you also get one more language?




I get a regional language, but since he's originally from Taldor, that's the same as Common. Though I could take Varisian to reflect his years in Lastwall.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 22, 2020)

Humans may also choose from any common language, so: draconic, dwarven, elven, gnomish, goblin, halfling, jotun, orcish, sylvan, or undercommon.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 22, 2020)

Given that you tend to update just once a day in the morning (at least it is morning from my perspective) would I be better to roll things like initiative myself in subsequent combats after this first one so that we may speed things along a bit? PF2 has a lot of secret checks generally so the DM rolling things is not out of the ordinary. Perhaps for some saves as well that may immediately affect combat so that whenever I pass it off to you there are always actions for you to take and describe. Whenever I roll something for you I could post the coyotecode roll, though for most of my rolling on my end I think I will be using the old WotC dice roller and just taking notes in my word file on anything that I may need to refer back to.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 27, 2020)

That works fine for me.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe be a couple days before I update again. I have had some level of pain or discomfort in a couple of my teeth/gums for like a week and it has kind of killed my mood for some writing.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 25, 2020)

No worries. Hope you feel better! Busy time for me, as well, with school restarting and all the students coming back.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2020)

How do you like how things are going so far?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 9, 2020)

I think they're going well. Some good RP  I keep telling myself I need to remember to check in more often for it, but keep forgetting. Sorry about that!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow. The badger did 32 damage? Damn...


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, they are vicious little buggers. I chose a level 2 creature and adjusted it down to weak but the rage...


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2020)

I think am going to take a break for a couple of days. Got a bunch of stuff on my mind right now.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 22, 2020)

No worries. Hope everything sorts out. Good luck!


----------

